# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Segura >  estadísticas en tiempo real

## ivanmilitar

no sé si es sólo a mi o es en general, pero las estadísticas del Segura en tiempo real no me aparecen. ya me contáis, gracias!

----------


## Luján

> no sé si es sólo a mi o es en general, pero las estadísticas del Segura en tiempo real no me aparecen. ya me contáis, gracias!


Pues realmente no aparecen en ningún embalse.

Seguramente sea algún error puntual.

----------

